# TT Fantasy Football League



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi there,

Myself and a few mates have been doing the Fantasy Football League now for a few years and its great craic.

So I've set up a league for all forum users that would like to get involved and have a laugh.

The link is: http://fantasy.premierleague.com/index.html

And the code for the league is: 82759-89794

It would be great if as many footie fans as possible joined. 

Cheers,

Niall


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just joined :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can I put my existing team (which is in a league) into this league as well?

Edit. Check the link before making the post. 

Assumed this was Telegraph fantasy football.


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Kell said:


> Can I put my existing team (which is in a league) into this league as well?
> 
> Edit. Check the link before making the post.
> 
> Assumed this was Telegraph fantasy football.


Unfortunately not. But there is a nice wee feature on it that picks your team for you at random. Its handy if you don't have time to pick the team yourself, and chances are you'll still score some good points.

Most of the Fantasy Footie leagues have very similar values on players so you might just be able to use the same team....

Cheers,

Niall


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You haven't just moved to the north east have you ???


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> You haven't just moved to the north east have you ???


Me? Nah I'm still in the South East...but I get around  Why do you ask?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Irish Sancho said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't just moved to the north east have you ???
> ...


Just this Irish bloke called Nial makeing some kind of a mess In Mackemland :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Ah Quinner will do ok. He actually owns a pub about 5 miles from me. He's already after getting planning permission for a 5* hotel and conference centre....he'll do ok.

You guys should do well this season with Duffer.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Irish Sancho said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Irish Sancho said:
> ...


if he's fit just come home with a dodgy groin :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

ive joined!

The world has gone Fantasy football crazy, ive got about 8 teams in different leagues now, ill have to become a full time manager!

Good luck fellow competitors!

Chris


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I've joined  love that auto complete button 8)


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> I've joined  love that auto complete button 8)


 :lol:

Thats what i done some with a few little changes afterwards. i had some shocking players in my original autocomplete.


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Joined


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

renton72 said:


> ive joined!
> 
> The world has gone Fantasy football crazy, ive got about 8 teams in different leagues now, ill have to become a full time manager!
> 
> ...


Good man Chris!! 

Should be a right laugh. You have untill Saturday morning to make your last few changes.


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

So far we have:

Norm's Avengers
Quattro Strollers
B19RAK
RENTON72
Sancho's Warriors

Thats a great start  but hopefully we can get a few more teams in. I'm surprised none of the ladies have stuck in a team.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Irish Sancho said:


> So far we have:
> 
> Norm's Avengers
> Quattro Strollers
> ...


Add the mightytees, although I have no idea what I am doing...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Loony Cowmen VI has just joined.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am all signed up


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good to see that Wallsend mag and I have picked the same kit... :roll:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok so far we have:

Sancho's Warriors
Norm's Avengers 
Quattro Strollers 
B19RAK 
RENTON72 
mightytees 
ttoc 0017 
LoonyCowmenVI

And don't worry about not knowing what to do, its just for a laugh....and bragging rights amongst the more competitive..

The most important thing to remember is that you have *1* free transfer *each week* and each additional transfer costs you *4 points*.

You can make your subs as crappy as you like, generally spend the least on these guys as they'll only be warming the bench for most of the season.

Keep an eye out for weeks where certain teams play more than one game, the most games your players play in a week the more points they get.

Player values go up and down.

Niall


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I must admit, from the first glance it looks like a very good fantasy football game. Its a bit more interesting than some of them.


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

renton72 said:


> I must admit, from the first glance it looks like a very good fantasy football game. Its a bit more interesting than some of them.


Its the official Premiership fantasy footie, I agree its very slick.

Ok, so far we have:

1. Timetex Hotspurs 
2. Sancho's Warriors 
3. Healy's Heroes 
4. TPH 
5. Norm's Avengers 
6. Quattro Strollers 
7. B19RAK 
8. RENTON72 
9. mightytees 
10. ttoc 0017 
11. LoonyCowmenVI

Its shaping up for a good league and those who haven't submitted their team remember:

its *free*
you can use *Autocomplete* to pick your team for you and then fine tune it later yourself when you get a chance
you need to get your team in before 11.30am on Saturday morning or you will miss the first weeks points.

Cheers,

Niall


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone else for the Fantasy Football? Get your team in by *11.30am tomorrow morning.*

If you don't have time to pick a team just use autocomplete and a team will be picked for you automatically!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well I can't believe Tim's in the lead. Must be luck.

1 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 63 63 
2 B19RAK Rakesh Parmar 54 54 
3 holl land paul holl 53 53 
4 mightytees Richard Taylor 51 51 
5 Healy's Heroes Brian Healy 41 41 
5 LoonyCowmenVI Kell Lunam-Cowan 41 41 
5 ttoc 0017 vic drees 41 41 
8 Sancho's Warriors Niall McNamara 40 40 
9 Quattro Strollers Andrew Abrahams 39 39 
10 TPH Alex Savage 33 33 
11 RENTON72 Chris Radley 27 27 
12 Norm's Avengers Norman Pyke 18 18


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh - and how do you make transfers?

Just learned that two of my players are out until December. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> Good to see that Wallsend mag and I have picked the same kit... :roll:


Is there any other :?:
I just dont want an away strip with red in it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Luck? My arse...


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Kell said:


> Oh - and how do you make transfers?
> 
> Just learned that two of my players are out until December. :roll:


Two of my strikers are out for a bit too.

On the right hand side click on "Transfers" and away you go. Then just click on the wee yellow triangle to remove a player and on the new players name to make a transfer. You have to confirm it and are allowed one free transfer each week.

Niall


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Look! My arse!


I'd rather not.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Lick? My arse...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Lick? My arse...


Can you? It must be all that Yoga you do.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Anyone keeping up to date with this?

I'd forgotten all about it.

1 GWABOYS rick lawson 51 251 
2 holl land paul holl 42 224 
3 RENTON72 Chris Radley 56 216 
4 Sancho's Warriors Niall McNamara 45 214 
5 mightytees Richard Taylor 26 200 
5 Healy's Heroes Brian Healy 39 200 
7 B19RAK Rakesh Parmar 35 198 
8 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 40 198 
9 LoonyCowmenVI Kell Lunam-Cowan 41 192 
10 TPH Alex Savage 27 169 
11 ttoc 0017 vic drees 35 158 
12 Quattro Strollers Andrew Abrahams 36 138 
13 Norm's Avengers Norman Pyke 32 132


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I've still got the strongest team :lol:

1 GWABOYS rick lawson 34 568 
2 holl land paul holl 46 554 
3 RENTON72 Chris Radley 67 548 
4 Healy's Heroes Brian Healy 40 543 
5 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 43 529 
6 mightytees Richard Taylor 32 494 
7 TPH Alex Savage 70 490 
8 B19RAK Rakesh Parmar 38 469 
9 Sancho's Warriors Niall McNamara 32 469 
10 Quattro Strollers Andrew Abrahams 48 442 
11 LoonyCowmenVI Kell Lunam-Cowan 29 438 
12 ttoc 0017 vic drees 44 425 
13 Norm's Avengers Norman Pyke 24 330


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Glad you posted that ,just made three inspired transfers


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Glad you posted that ,just made three inspired transfers


Hopefully the 3 transfers I selected will be inspired as well  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think playing a player thats been on loan to a championship side hasn't helped.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Was anyone playing this all season?

Final league results

TT Owner's League

# Team Manager Gameweek Total
1 Healy's Heroes Brian Healy 41 1845
2 holl land paul holl 28 1840
3 mightytees Richard Taylor 42 1815
4 Sancho's Warriors Niall McNamara 39 1790
5 RENTON72 Chris Radley 44 1730
6 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 25 1715
7 TPH Alex Savage 42 1630
8 GWABOYS rick lawson 39 1588
9 B19RAK Rakesh Parmar 22 1540
10 Quattro Strollers Andrew Abrahams 35 1409
11 LoonyCowmenVI Kell Lunam-Cowan 40 1337
12 ttoc 0017 vic drees 20 1292
13 Norm's Avengers Norman Pyke 28 1004


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Was anyone playing this all season?
> 
> Final league results
> 
> ...


 8) Strongest team in the league :lol:


----------

